# számok utáni pont



## NagyKiss

I noticed, that periods (dots, full stops) are placed after certain numbers.

For example - I*.* Péter orosz cár, Budapesti 3*.* számú Körzeti Földhivatal, stb.

What are the rules here?


----------



## Zsanna

The full stop should follow a number that is used as an ordinal number:
*I.* Péter -> *első* Péter (and not _egy_ Péter)
Budapesti  *3.* számú... -> Budapesti *harmadik* számú... (and not _három _számú)

I would say that the rules for using ordinal numbers are _grosso modo_ the same as in Enlish but you can find some explanation (in Hungarian) here. from p.86 "Egyéb tudnivalók". (The dates can be a bit tricky.)


----------



## Akitlosz

1st = 1.
2nd = 2.
3rd = 3.

Two houses / 2 houses = Két ház / *2 ház* = два дома
Second house / 2nd house = Második ház / *2. ház* = второй дом


----------

